# Fage Greek Yogurt



## jennyema (Sep 6, 2006)

I just had a carton of fage Greek Yogurt with honey for lunch and it was incredibly good.

I bought a few cartons at Titan foods (a large Greek supermarket) and now I wish I had bought a dozen.

I love Fage's greek yogurt.  So creamy and dense.

I am told Trader Joes carries it -- does anyone know?


----------



## kadesma (Sep 6, 2006)

_I think I've seen it here Jenny. Will look next time I go.._

_kadesma_


----------



## GB (Sep 6, 2006)

I do not like yogurt, but my daughter loves it. My mom has been giving her Fage and she can't seen to get enough of it.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 6, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> _I think I've seen it here Jenny. Will look next time I go.._
> 
> _kadesma_


 
TNX.

I work near one, so I will try to get over there too.

Am also interested in their goat yogurt, for my cows milk-allergic friend.  Titan only sporadically has it.


----------



## lulu (Sep 6, 2006)

It is excellent stuff!  The honey is the perfect strength of flavour for the  greek yogurt.  I mistakenly tried a supermarket own version and it was all wrong, over sweet pallid tasting honey.


----------



## GB (Sep 6, 2006)

I take back what I said. I just asked my mom where she get sit and she had no idea what I was talking about.

I was confused (nothing new there).

I was thinking of Kafir which is a drinkable yogurt that she gets at Trader Joes.


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 6, 2006)

Imo, Fage yogurt is what yogurt _should_ be... not that wimpy stuff loaded with corn syrup and preservatives...  I also like the varieties with fruit to stir in, and the combo sheep's and goat's milk..

Whole Foods carries it.


----------



## mish (Sep 6, 2006)

I almost wanted to say Whole Foods, but they may not carry that particular brand.  This recipe always makes me hungry.

http://www.wholefoodsmarket.com/recipes/dessert/walnutcrumble.html


----------



## vagriller (Sep 6, 2006)

I think I have both Trader Joes and Whole Foods in my area. I'll have to check this out. How is it different than regular yogurt?


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 6, 2006)

the second you taste, you will know!


----------



## mish (Sep 6, 2006)

vagriller said:
			
		

> I think I have both Trader Joes and Whole Foods in my area. I'll have to check this out. How is it different than regular yogurt?


 
To me, it's thicker (similar to yogurt cheese).  If you can't locate it, the link I posted to whole foods, details how to make yogurt cheese).  We have Trader Joe's here, as well.


----------

